# Python Problem - WikidPad

## mattes

Hallo zusammen,

ich bräuchte mal Rat von Python experten  :Wink: 

Ich nutze unter Windows bei der Arbeit ein feines Tool namens Wikidpad und wollte es auch unter gentoo nutzen, aber ich bekomm es nicht zum Laufen. Generell läuft es unter Linux, es gibt positive Berichte darüber.

Diesen Fehler bekomme ich:

```

./WikidPadStarter.py

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "./WikidPadStarter.py", line 18, in <module>

    __builtins__["N_"] = N_

TypeError: 'module' object does not support item assignment

```

Kann mir da Jemand erklären? Unter Windows läuft der identische Python Code ebenfalls mit python 2.6.

Grüße

Mattes

----------

## firefly

ersetze die Zeilen

```
def N_(s):

    return s

__builtins__["N_"] = N_

del N_

__builtins__["_"] = N_
```

durch

```
def N_(s):

   return s

__builtins__.__dict__["N_"] = N_

del N_

__builtins__.__dict__["_"] = N_
```

wie es auch hier teilweise steht: http://osdir.com/ml/python.wikidpad/2008-09/msg00037.html (suche nach "__builtins__["N_"] = N_")

aber eine Erklärung habe ich nicht

----------

## mattes

Hallo,

ja geht tatsächlich   :Confused: 

Unter Windows ist __buitlins__ ein dictionary und unter Linux ein Modul.  Sehr merkwürdig.

----------

